# Civilian interested in pursuing a career as a Medical Officer



## Banger3D (31 Jan 2013)

Good day,

Long story short, I'd like to pursue a career as a Medical Officer in the CF.  

Aside from my medical courses acquired within firefighter training, I have no previous medical experience to date.

Upon applying, do I need any credits/qualifications in order to be eligible to participate in the  subsidized Medical training program?

Thanks in advance,

Banger


----------



## OYR_Pilot (31 Jan 2013)

The requirements for Medical Officer are here: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicalofficer-50#education-3


----------



## seawolf (1 Feb 2013)

To be an officer you have to have a degree.

To be a medical officer you need a medical degree. Aka be a doctor.


----------



## DAA (1 Feb 2013)

Banger3D said:
			
		

> Long story short, I'd like to pursue a career as a Medical Officer in the CF.
> Aside from my medical courses acquired within firefighter training, I have no previous medical experience to date.
> Upon applying, do I need any credits/qualifications in order to be eligible to participate in the  subsidized Medical training program?



First off, you will need to submit an application to CF.  After you have submitted your basic documents (ie; birth certificate and academic transcripts) , your application will be assessed and a recruiter will respond back to you.  Off the top of my head, I would say that one of the criteria might be that you need to already have been accepted for admittance into a post secondary instituition in the Bachelor of Medicine program.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> First off, you will need to submit an application to CF.  After you have submitted your basic documents (ie; birth certificate and academic transcripts) , your application will be assessed and a recruiter will respond back to you.  Off the top of my head, I would say that one of the criteria might be that you need to already have been accepted for admittance into a post secondary instituition in the Bachelor of Medicine be in a Doctor of Medicine program and have successfully completed the first year before the CF will begin subsidizing your education.  To be a direct entry, you would have to be licensed to practice medicine in Canada.



There, fixed that for you.


----------

